# Ballast



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey guys, my ballast blew. Anyone know where i can get one from?
I live in surrey


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

A lot of different ballasts out there. What light? What are the #s on the ballast?
For instance a M80 ballast is good for a certain wattage (can't remember) of Metal Halide


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, hard to say anything until we know what type of lighting and the model of the ballast that blew would be very useful info as well.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Its an old light fixture. I opened it up and did a little research. It uses a AAG91296. I feel like this is pointless to repair. I might use the stock parts and build on it... im thinking of maybe doing a diy LED instead and using the old hood. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Actually, I am thinking of doing the same thing on mine. The only thing to keep in mind is making sure the connection between wire do not get wet so maybe put glass cover where the LED is going. Just my thought


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Rjjm said:


> Actually, I am thinking of doing the same thing on mine. The only thing to keep in mind is making sure the connection between wire do not get wet so maybe put glass cover where the LED is going. Just my thought


The hood also has a a cover. Its actually 2 parts. Kind of an older stylem it has a plastic/glass part and the hood light sits on top of it. I shouldn't have any problems there. The problem is, I'm no electrician. I dont have any experience whatsoever lol. I used to work at a factory that built flourescent tube lighting fixtures but that was way back and it was line work so i didnt really gain any knowledge unfortunately lol.

Anyone with ideas on building onto a old hood with a on/off switch?

I realize this is probably in the wrong topic and should probably be moved to the DIY section...


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

This ballast? http://www.amazon.ca/All-Glass-Aquarium-AAG91296-Electronic/dp/B000YJ45Q2


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Thats the one... but i can buy a whole new fixture for less then that.. i think going LED might be best. It will definitely last longer to..


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

My plan is to purchase this LED strip.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/5M-5050-RGB-S...t-Strip-24Key-Remote-/261568658980?nav=SEARCH

I will strip the ballast and connections and stick this onto it instead. More cost effective, versitile, and easier to build.


----------

